# delete



## mcchickenbiscuit (Oct 4, 2012)

delete


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The add was removed so it's worth every penny


----------



## mcchickenbiscuit (Oct 4, 2012)

haha wait are you sure?? I just clicked on it and its still there...here are the details:

Cannondale 3.0 21 Speed Road Bike - 56cm Aluminum Frame - Campagnolo Components
Shimano 105 Crank
Standover height 30 3/4" at top crossbar


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I can’t open Craig’s list at work and your posting does not list price so I can’t give you any help on if it’s a good price, I think these bikes in general are selling higher then there true value. That said I own a Dale 3.0 and loved it for years and it’s still one of my backup bikes. All new bikes have come a long way and are so much better handling then any older bikes. If I was in the market I would pay about $200 - $250 but the average I would guess is closer to $400


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm getting:
This posting has been deleted by its author.
(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


I guess the bike is gone.


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm also not showing the listing.


----------



## mcchickenbiscuit (Oct 4, 2012)

shoot sorry guys try this link https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/carlsbad-canondale-3.0/729501338.html

heres a direct image of the bike too
https://images.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/carlsbad-canondale-3.0/729501338.html

the price is 375. thoughts?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya, its cool, classic Cannondale...............but NOT worth $375.00


----------

